# omijać szerokim łukiem



## guniang

Cześć!
Jak powiedzieć po angielsku 'niektórzy ludzie omijają kościół szerokim łukiem'? A może wiecie, jak to będzie po francusku?

Dzięki wielkie!
Kasia


----------



## dreamlike

Cześć, Kasia. Francuskiego wyrażenia nie znam, ale po angielsku możesz to wyrazić tym oto idiomem - http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/give+a+wide+berth


----------



## guniang

dziękuję za błyskawiczną odpowiedź!

Pozdro
K


----------



## majlo

To avoid sth/sb like the plague.


----------



## dreamlike

Idiom zaproponowany przez majlo lepiej sprawdza się w Twoim kontekście (z kościołem), choć znaczeniowo odbiega od polskiego wyrażenia.


----------



## guniang

Dziękuję Wam obu


----------



## 涼宮

Bonjour!

Tu peux dire en français ''éviter qn'', ''se tenir à une distance respectueuse de qn''


----------



## majlo

Just for the record, I wasn't referring to a context because I don't see one. I just thought it was another expression which may be useful.


----------



## thePeshGod

guniang said:


> Cześć!
> Jak powiedzieć po angielsku 'niektórzy ludzie omijają kościół szerokim łukiem'? A może wiecie, jak to będzie po francusku?
> 
> Dzięki wielkie!
> Kasia


 
to give something a wide berth.


----------



## dreamlike

majlp said:
			
		

> Just for the record, I wasn't referring to a context because I don't see one. I just thought it was another expression which may be useful.




You are hard to please when it comes to contexts, majlo. This time it wasn't ample, I agree, but I think enough for us to decide which expression sounds better  

Welcome to the forum, thePeshGod  You probably just didn't notice, but I provided exactly the same phrase you did, in my first post.


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> You are hard to please when it comes to contexts, majlo.



I believe it should be the property that characterizes every translator. 



dreamlike said:


> This time it wasn't ample, I agree, but I think enough for us to decide which expression sounds better.


Maybe for you, certainly not for me.


----------



## dreamlike

There is no gainsaying that context is extremely relevant, and the quality of translation largely depends upon it, but in this very case, I can do without more context. Of course, the sentece in question probably forms part of a larger text, and it's difficult to say whether it has the right register and fits in nicely with the rest of the writing.


----------



## thePeshGod

Welcome to the forum, thePeshGod  You probably just didn't notice, but I provided exactly the same phrase you did, in my first post. [/QUOTE]

I am sorry, my fault. Thank you for the welcome


----------

